# Raw Milk in WNY?



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wondering where I can "buy"  some organic raw milk (goat or cow) in the Batavia, NY area? I know of a few farms around here that I test that I could get it from but mostly they 1) aren't organic or 2) I wouldn't drink their milk with someone else's mouth!  If anyone has any inside scoop on a good source, please let me know! TIA!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Check out www.realmilk.com they will give you a list of raw milk and I think organic suppliers in NY. I sell raw not organic. It is legal and there are a few out your way.


----------



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you steff! i will check it out Where abouts are you??


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Teacupliz is around the Buffalo area. Not sure if that's too far for you. Here is her website:

http://www.geocities.com/teacupliz/lizandtim.html 

Actually, I just did a mapquest and it's about 55 min. away from you. Not sure if that close enough, but...thought I'd let ya know.

Just re-read your post. Don't think she is organic...not srue on that.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am along the NY_PA_NJ border. Fallsburg to be exact.


----------

